# Going Light Barney and Blue Dogs by Richard F. Stratton



## Sadie

Going Light Barney and Blue Dogs by Richard F. Stratton

Although I have been often referenced as the authority on Going Light Barney, I must confess that I never even saw Barney in holds. I found it quite fascinating, however, that he was one of the most controversial dogs of which I ever knew. I think part of the reason for that fact was Barney's flamboyant owner, who is still alive as I write this. Although not a bad fellow, he had a way of stirring up the dander of other dog men. Consequently, all of Barney's accomplishments were always scrutinized with a jaundiced eye. Since I had my picture taken with Barney, a lot of people seem to think that Barney once belonged to me, but such was not the case, although I did own a daughter of his which I bred back to him. That breeding produced George, one of my finest all-time dogs from a pit dog perspective.

It is hard to believe now, but Barney was whelped way back in the sixties, so he is definitely an old timer. He was the product of breeding a daughter of Johnston's fabulous Goofy dog to a Rascal bitch. That produced Barney's mother, Penny, and she was nothing to write home about-possibly a cold bitch and a trifle shy. She was bred to Rootberg's Booger, strictly on the basis of his being a pure Corvino dog. So it is not surprising that not much was expected of the litter, but it produced Barney and several females which were renowned for their gameness, one of them, Going Light Babe, winning a Best in Show down South in a losing effort!

Barney had a storied career. He had been farmed out to some guy in the inner city to raise and was rolled from the time he was six months old, something no educated dog man would do. After he killed Two-Dollar George, a highly valued pit dog in a pick up match when he was only a little over a year old, he was reclaimed by his owner, who called himself Larry Light in the pit circuit. He was matched into fast company down in Mississippi against a Carver dog and won handily in about twenty minutes. This was the convention which also featured Boomerang and the immortal Bolio. Bolio won best in show because he won over the dog with the highest reputation, a dog which was thought to be unbeatable.

The controversy comes from the fact that Barney was counted out in his third match in Dallas. Larry swore up and down that he was doped, as the dog didn't know where he was, and he had lost his equilibrium for several hours. Whatever happened, Barney came back to win six in row against the best the other side could come up with. One match was raided and the dogs confiscated. This was before the felony laws, and the dogs were broken out of the pound in which they were held. The match was held, and Barney won in an hour and five minutes. Barney was dyed black and shipped to a preacher in New Mexico. Part of the reason for all of this chicanery was that Larry was suing the animal control people for losing possession of his dog!

Barney's toughest match was against another ear dog, extremely well thought of, and the match went nearly two hours before Barney prevailed. That was back in the oil crisis days, in which you couldn't plan a long trip, as you might run out of fuel. Larry and his cohorts loaded up a station wagon with several gallons of gasoline so that they could make the trip there and back without having to stop or having to worry about fuel. I was invited to go along, but I was not of a mind to travel in that rolling bomb! Hence, I missed my chance to see a great match. Barney usually had an easy time with his opponents, controlling them with ear holds until the dog was worn down, and then Barney went in for the kill. I think it was the "quit" in Dallas that made it possible for Larry to go on finding matches for Barney.

After the above mentioned match, a fellow named Jobe, who put out a pit dog magazine, did a cover story on Barney. He had been there at the match, and he dubbed Barney a "grand champion." That was the first time I had ever seen that term used. Now, he would not be eligible for the title because of the loss in his second match. Mitigating circumstances don't count, and besides, Larry was never able to prove anything.

Barney was known more for ability than for gameness, but he was game enough to win, and the loss came under suspicious circumstances. Barney was an unusual Bulldog in that he had an aloof personality, in direct contradistinction to most Bulldogs. He won Larry's wife over because he would sit up and do tricks on the chain or in the kennel run, but once he was taken out, his demeanor changed completely. He had achieved his goal, so the charm was gone, and he simply was off to do what he wanted. Larry, who was a real estate speculator who owned half the land in San Diego county, loved the deviousness of the dog. He was also delighted that his wife, who abhorred the pit dog game, was Barney's stoutest ally-although she certainly never went to a match.

Barney was never open to stud, and he was never bred much, as Larry seemed to concentrate his breeding program on breeding dogs that were down from Penny and in breeding Barney's sisters, in particular Babe. Larry was one of those guys who kept track of litters by naming all the pups with the same letter, but somehow one in this litter got named Scarlet. Although a fine pit dog, she escaped Larry's ownership. Another game sister of Barney was Belle, who won several matches.

*As for blue dogs, most of them are sought out today by those who want a dog for appearance. I have even heard it said that all blue dogs stem from Staf blood. Being of a skeptical nature, I tend to doubt that "fact." One of the best dogs I ever saw was a blue dog and his brother in a Las Vegas convention. They were both talented and game, but I was never able to ascertain their breeding-but they certainly seemed to have no Staf blood in them. Besides, the Staf standard calls for a black nose, so I doubt that would be the source of the blue dogs. In truth, there are probably a multitude of sources, as it seems to be a simple Mendelian trait.*
Readers may be amused to learn that Heinzl once informed me that the last Stratton he knew was an African-American gentleman who had a strain of blue dogs. Again, he didn't know the breeding on them, but Howard said they were as game a line as he had ever seen. And Howard was tough to please!

People with a little experience are quick to denounce Barney and the blue dogs. I would suggest a little caution in that respect. Barney may have not been the greatest dog of his time, but he beat some really good dogs. And not all blue dogs are alike.


----------



## cane76

It is not a experiance issue,it is a opinion,also stratton believes all apbts are actually the real bulldog with no terrier blood so just because he was mentored by a knowledgeable individual,and experianced in the breed his word is not absolute nor 100% acurate,it is a opinion.
One thing i believe,and from countless hours of research is that the blue color comes from a ancient european dog of molloser heritage in this particular breed and all fighting dogs as this was the grandfather to the modern battle dog via the old bullinbieser dog or bulldog then crossed into terrier bulldog crosses.
No matter what anyone thinks,most have read that artical,i think it has been pasted before and is possably acsessable through a engine search.
And it is basically saying dont count out the blue dog as people counted out barney,not that barney was a blue dog as he was brindle with a white blaze on his chest.


----------



## Sadie

This is my first time reading it and thought it may intrest someone else who has not read it like myself so if this has been posted sorry for the repost still a great read for those who have not seen it like myself


----------



## Going Light BREED

*Going Light Sunny*

Going Light Barney was a Grand champion and he had many good litters. One offspring was Going Light Willie who was a genius and an ACE just like his old man.(And in my opinion was the best puppy he had, he was exactly like barney in every way and maybe even better than he was.) Willie end up becoming a 5 time Grand Champion and never lost. He was the badest and smartest dog i think i had ever seen.(and i have seen alot)
Willie had a few litters and my father got Sunny who was just like willie and barney he was full going light.(He was defiantly the ACE of willie's litters.)We had Sunny for 14 years and he just recently passed away from old age we never breed him but i wish we did because he was an all round phenomenal dog. He is defiantly a blood line from barney. in my opinion from how dominate Barney, Willie, and Sunny where they r defiantly the ACE's of there generation. They where so talented and smart nothing could even touch them. They dominated in every challenge they have been in! So in my opinion the going light breed is one of the badest breeds if not the badest breed of pitbull!!


----------



## Going Light BREED

Going Light Barney was a Grand champion and he had many good litters. One offspring was Going Light Willie who was a genius and an ACE just like his old man.(And in my opinion was the best puppy he had, he was exactly like barney in every way and maybe even better than he was.) Willie end up becoming a 5 time Grand Champion and never lost. He was the badest and smartest dog i think i had ever seen.(and i have seen alot)
Willie had a few litters and my father got Sunny who was just like willie and barney he was full going light.(He was defiantly the ACE of willie's litters.)We had Sunny for 14 years and he just recently passed away from old age we never breed him but i wish we did because he was an all round phenomenal dog. He is defiantly a blood line from barney. in my opinion from how dominate Barney, Willie, and Sunny where they r defiantly the ACE's of there generation. They where so talented and smart nothing could even touch them. They dominated in every challenge they have been in! So in my opinion the going light breed is one of the badest breeds if not the badest breed of pitbull!!


----------



## Old_Blood

Don't care for blue dogs but loves my Stratton dogs. 

To me the article is an analogy.


----------



## cane76

Old_Blood said:


> Don't care for blue dogs but loves my Stratton dogs.
> 
> To me the article is an analogy.


cudos,also,long time no post.arent you the individual with the ovcharkas?


----------



## Old_Blood

Yeah thats me. I've been busy but will try to get on the forum more I hope.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Diggin up the past lol....Going Light Barney is one of my all time favs thanks for posting this interesting story.... Thanks again for posting this story i really enjoyed it!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Heres a pic its black and white though....too bad they didnt have blue and white pictures back then LOL.


----------



## Sadie

I know right! It would have put an end to a lot of those BLUE MYTHS lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I mean doesnt he look so stereotypically blue? with his breach and everything....


----------



## shadowgames

Barney was never blue, blue like you see today blue, barney was mixture of dark buckskin fawn because of the fawn it left the tint and some will call it blue, barney is on the front of Strattons book so it is up to you. Not many dogs back then were colored like that. Far as his pedigree, there is good speculation Barney was a mutt of the street and very possible for me to believe because of Corvino being the man he was. I know family members of his protege and friends of his protege, so could have been very possible but doesn't take away from who is (Barney). This is one that I own and the picture is crappy, when he was a puppy but there is no blue dogs being thrown from the blood, we (friends) have it dang near pure and still no blues, that bottom side is some of the tightest going light alive and unless there is some hidden dogs from the world, this is it. Blood just wasn't saved like other types of blood. My boy now looks like a spitting image of Tudor's Dibo. Just at 2 years old.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [255046] :: SAVE YA SON AKA BRUNO


----------



## dan'sgrizz

what Stratton book... I own the all LOL I wanna see a pic of barney.


----------



## shadowgames

The one with the kids standing by his side, that is barney on the back cover, I believe it is - This is the american pit bull terrier, it has a boy on the front cover with a spotted white/buckskin bitch and the back cover is barney with the girl and boy holding him. I owned the book for years before I realized it , but something to consider is the time the book was written because of that the book publishing coloring could have been off, we have so many more advancements in photograph and that was probably just taken by anyone, so it could be off in color.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Well i own tow copies of that one for reading and one stays in its plasitc dust jacket LOL....

Barney is brindle on the back cover Dark color with fawn stripes....wouldnt that technically be "Blue brindle" ?


----------



## Sadie

That's true Barney was a brindle .... Here is a picture of Barney in Color I believe he was heavy bred Corvino ... He looks like a corvino dog to me LOL










His Pedigree
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=14057


----------



## dan'sgrizz

There HE is...going light barney in living color....thanks sadieblues! Sorry for my ignorance is that "blue brindle"?


----------



## Sadie

No he is just a brindle LOL .. I dunno where they saw blue lmfao !! But I am sure there were many blue dogs in black and white back then LOL .. Old dogger's were just not willing to use them in the box because they looked at the color blue as being a serious fault and no game LOL because they were blue thus culling those blue dogs ... It's like a myth if you will were they right for doing it? I don't think so .. Old dogger's didn't like red dogs for the same reason at one point but eventually they were able to prove themselves . Color should never be the determining factor for how good a dog is or why it is bred. Each dog should be measured by it's own ability regardless of what color they are. There is a blue game line in Mexico called the Bellon's these dogs are being fought today and proving themselves and are the real deal

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA


----------



## shadowgames

The Bellons dog is a true black gene default, just like eli blood has thrown blues before and been culled out. I talked to the old black man that stratton talks about in his book and had some very game blues, bert clouse also confimed this fact, and many people still talk crap on him in todays standards many dogs of yesterday wouldn't hold up. There was one truely game blue kennel and not fantasy out of Louisana back in the late 70's and 80's with the last name being Talamo, not much of the blood is around today pure but I was told they were the best of the best, and they were true blues like we know today. He produced the blue color on purpose but culled very hard, down from old zebo blood crossed into bits of staff.


----------



## Sadie

shadowgames said:


> The Bellons dog is a true black gene default, just like eli blood has thrown blues before and been culled out. I talked to the old black man that stratton talks about in his book and had some very game blues, bert clouse also confimed this fact, and many people still talk crap on him in todays standards many dogs of yesterday wouldn't hold up. There was one truely game blue kennel and not fantasy out of Louisana back in the late 70's and 80's with the last name being Talamo, not much of the blood is around today pure but I was told they were the best of the best, and they were true blues like we know today. He produced the blue color on purpose but culled very hard, down from old zebo blood crossed into bits of staff.


Thanks For sharing that Shadow Games !:goodpost:


----------



## shadowgames

SadieBlues said:


> That's true Barney was a brindle .... Here is a picture of Barney in Color I believe he was heavy bred Corvino ... He looks like a corvino dog to me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Pedigree
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [14057] :: GOING LIGHT BARNEY (8XW)(1XL)


Never seen that picture before, good one, he does remind you of braddock from corvino but if you wanted a certain style dog, corvino would find it for you to make a buck too. Look at Corvino, kind of looks like a used car salesman, LOL.


----------



## Sadie

shadowgames said:


> Never seen that picture before, good one, he does remind you of braddock from corvino but if you wanted a certain style dog, corvino would find it for you to make a buck too. Look at Corvino, kind of looks like a used car salesman, LOL.


Yup that who I was thinking of when I saw him I saw braddock LOL and we know braddock was no joke LOL .. Although Old dogman hung pedigree's too so who the hell knows LOL

Here is Braddock's Pedigree 14xw for anyone who want's to see it LOL ...

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [881] :: CORVINO'S BRADDOCK (14XW)


----------



## dan'sgrizz

So if these "game blues" such as Bellons and Talamos were "the real deal" then how come other "blue" dogs cant recieve credit. Not every pitbull is game bred but that doesnt mean that a pit bull cant be game right? game dogs are where you find them LOL Old 35 for example... 

It seems TNT lines tried to achieve the same thing as Bellon and Talamo.... but they dont get as much credit. 

BTW bellon Clubs Soga is DAMN IMPRESSIVE what an awesome lookin dog!


----------



## Sadie

Because Dan The Bellons are being fought Right now In Mexico and are proving themselves game there are a few TNT dogs that were matched ( supposed to be game) but the matches are questionable they are considered controversial matches and there is no real proof on the Foundation Game dogs from the TNT line as far as them actually being game and winning... and as shadow games stated the bellon dogs come from a true black gene default I believe the bellons are bred behind a lot of crenshaw stuff ... TNT dog's are bred back to show/amstaff/ game line mixed in the ruffian line I believe is what they cross bred with the TNT dogs... These Bellon dog's are bred for and from the box they are bred back from True game lines only no staff blood mixed in.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

So where does TNT blue come from? if not from muted black gene?


----------



## shadowgames

TNT wouldn't have gotten the grief that did back when the mag was out but many supporters of the mag threaten not to suscribe to it or place ads or information on the dogs if TNT wasn't removed because of the blue color. Bill (false name) said he wouldn't remove it if TNT proved theirselves and he gave a crap less what they thought, they didn't and then comp. they did claim on wasn't much of anything. I am not taking away from the TNT line but that is what I was told from the horse's mouth. Anyone who knows me knows that I have a soft spot for TNT, always love the line and style of dogs they produce. So take it as a grain of salt.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Of course thanks for the info shadow games im sure glad your around.

Id give you rep points but i ran out last night LOL!


----------



## shadowgames

LOL, thanks dan, I have been having fun on here lately.


----------



## Sadie

shadowgames said:


> TNT wouldn't have gotten the grief that did back when the mag was out but many supporters of the mag threaten not to suscribe to it or place ads or information on the dogs if TNT wasn't removed because of the blue color. Bill (false name) said he wouldn't remove it if TNT proved theirselves and he gave a crap less what they thought, they didn't and then comp. they did claim on wasn't much of anything. I am not taking away from the TNT line but that is what I was told from the horse's mouth. Anyone who knows me knows that I have a soft spot for TNT, always love the line and style of dogs they produce. So take it as a grain of salt.


LOL .. It's nice to have you here... Do you know anything about those matches from the foundation TNT dogs ? Were they really game ?? I have heard a lot things about them and there is no real proof that those few foundation dogs were even matched LOL .. So I am just curious...

I consider TNT line a working/show line I don't consider it a game line ... JMO


----------



## Sadie

dan'sgrizz said:


> Of course thanks for the info shadow games im sure glad your around.
> 
> Id give you rep points but i ran out last night LOL!


Don't worry I shot him some rep points for you LOL:clap:


----------



## shadowgames

I don't know specifics of the matches, and that is what I was told by the owner of the pit bull reporter. I am sure with the supporters on here, someone has to know. There has been game staff mixtures out there, york had game dogs years and years ago from what I told, also the lady (brain dead) who help preserve the ruffian line had them too, I also was told when Carver was on the side getting some (lol, no bs the silver fox) he had bred ruffian dogs into his dogs, maybe just another urban dog legend but who really knows except people that were there.


----------



## Sadie

LOL .. Yeah I love the TNT dogs Ember my brindle baby is off the line.. I think they have great working and show potential... But when asked if the line is game.. I always just tend to say No it's a show/working line... Because there is so much controversy with the line to begin with as far as it being a true game line.


----------



## eliezer

i believe the only blue dog produced from the Bello Club was Soga, i have not heard of any other. it would be interesting if someone could find out if they bred her as peds online has no breedings for her.
also on the tnt line trouble's wins might be questionable to some, but i have heard of other real game tnt dogs one being tnt's CH Grim who was given his champion status by dogman that witnessed him in action.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [79692] :: T-N-T C H GRIM


----------



## Sadie

Good Posting Eliezer .. Hey I am open to learning new things about this line. Anything anyone can share would be helpful .. Because of the controversy that surrounds the TNT line it's hard to say one way or another...


----------



## shadowgames

There is people that swear they have them like that and there is some people up in the northeast that swear that I have seen comment on the net so you never know so take everything you hear with a grain of salt unless you see it with your own two eyes you know.


----------



## Pablitosway

This is a great read....thanks people.


----------



## shadowgames

Found this laying around thought you guys might like to read this, about Joe Corvino from Sonny Sykes. All of these people are long gone but it is funny what you read in a book versus what really happened.

Why would Joe put false papers on a dog? 

Because he knew that some people that asked him for a guard dog or a pet wouldn’t match them anyway. That’s how he felt about it. He would just polish up the dog by putting another pedigree on him, that’s all. 

Do you know if the owners of GOING LIGHT BARNEY knew all this? 

I don’t know. I doubt it! 

What type of man was Joe? 

Well, he was Italian, a very nice and knowledgeable man. He would talk, but he would also keep a lot of things to himself. He was very hard to please and in my heart I believe that he was ahead of his time. He had a lot of friends in the dog game everywhere…he always had a lot of guys coming to his blacksmith shop where he worked, but none would last very long. He taught me a lot about the dogs and even how to shoe a horse. I spent a lot of time in that blacksmith shop and to be honest with you, I believe it kept me out of serious trouble. Other kids would go out and do crazy, stupid things but I spent my time over there.


----------



## GnarlyBlue

The fact that the recessive black, "Mendelian Trait" from which you get "blue" is a genetic probability, the same as having a child with lighter hair than yourself, is proof that this color has the potential to exist in any animal with a pure black coat as far back as said animal is thought to have existed. For example you see a diluted black in domestic cats & a lot of different dog breeds etc. The diluted Brown gene is what ppl call a Chocolate, here you get Chocolate labs and yes there are APBT's with that coloring, The fact is that it is just a matter of time breeding before you end up with one or two with recessive gene's. Then if those are bred to one another they only throw the recessive trait. Whether or not the APBT's that have the recessive trait are game or not I say regardless of the *coloring* of said animal you would judge the animal by it's tempermant or it's accomplishments. Last time I checked skin/coat coloring did not dictate the "game" in the dog. Although I'll be the first to lend creedence to blue dogs being bred to other blues without a consideration to drive or "game". If one were to suggest that an blue APBT did not have drive simply because of it's coloring, you would in the same reasoning be able to say that an APBT were "game" based on the fact that it was red or black or brown. Just some thoughts


----------



## eliezer

gameness or drive has nothing to do with color and the main people in the pitbull world preach that, but are also the first to judge by color. can an amstaff be game? of course but it would not be a consistent trait because thats what was being bred out of them for the past 30+ years but dont be fooled not everyone that breeds amstaffs breed them for show or temperament so it pops up once in awhile and because they are classified as a different breed its called DA. prior to 1976 there were amstaffs being tested and were considered game just not consistant producers of the trait through there offsprings so it was not good for business if thats what you were breeding for. the talamo bloodline and the tnt bloodline never got credit for anything just because of their color. i will admit though that when you deliberately breed blue to blue or any color to itself then you are only breeding for color. many breeders dont like blue dogs no matter how they are bred meanwhile there whole yard is in one uniformed color. 
dont be fooled there are game bred tnt dogs still being tested til this day so to say that trouble was not game or did not pass down the trait is wrong. no one said he was not game they just said his competition was not the best. he was given his champion status but it was not reported in the magazine because he was blue. my personal opinion is tnt line works best when crossed to gamelines and then bred tight
there is also another strain of blue but does not consistently through out blue and is from Boudreaux skull and started with titan rook's ghost.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [46197] :: TITAN ROOK'S GHOST


----------



## dan'sgrizz

wish there was a pic on that pedigree


----------



## eliezer

here you go! titan rook's ghost

http://www.eppinettekennels.com/ghost
http://www.eppinettekennels.com/ghost1


----------



## roe1880

Hey Eliezer...... Your my hero....


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Yes eliezer is very helpful! Him and shadow games really spiced up this topic thanks guys! To think talking about blue dogs can be civilized LOL. whats next bullys.... who knows...


----------



## emjay714

I have the opportunity to purchase a 100% pure "gotti" pitbull from a rescue center with verifible papres for a $75 dollar adoptin fee. Can some explain to me this breed and temperment of pit?


----------



## eliezer

despite what many people believe the ambully is, they are wrong. for the most part i have noticed that all breeders advertise them as bred to be a family dog, but they also state that they will protect you. basically you have a potential man biter in your hands that does extremely well in protection work and as a guard dog if trained.
the ambully is not a pitbull but of a mixture of dogs like the pitbull, american bulldog, amstaff, and mastiff. this has been proven and admitted by the creaters of ambully. the gotti bloodline in itself comes from a dog named "notorious juan gotti"
which comes from the (Tony Moore)"gray line" bloodline. they are bred for large heads,chest and bones which causes many health problems on the overdone dogs and have a short life span. when not overdone though a well bred ambully looks good but still very far from being a pitbull. there is also alot of paper hanging with the gotti bloodline and gotti himself has 2 possible sire's. the owner(Richard Barajas)of gotti has ben caught many times bringing in a female and breeding it to another dog when it was suppose to be bred to gotti himself. i could go on about this but i think i gave you some important info you can do some more research on yourself. hopes this helps
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [191456] :: NOTORIOUS JUAN GOTTI


----------



## eliezer

my female dropped pups on friday morning and they are all healthy a total of 3 boys 6 girls! they are 50% TNT. not advertising just happy about my new little clan! will have pics soon.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [302819] :: ERO'S TYBERIUS X BXPITS MYLEE


----------



## ramonabulldogs

I realize this thread is old,was wondering if Stratton is still around. I met him at some of the shows and enjoyed his company. I had a grandson of Barney out of "going light Baso". Was wondering if anyone knew anything about Baso.


----------



## Mike Thomas

Some people really have gall, how dare and insignificant person like yourself challenge a tested and proven individual such as legendary Richard .f Stratton. By the way where could one find any information pertaining to your merit and such topics, or areas at the least equivalent to Richard f. Stratton?


----------



## Mike Thomas

*Sadi*

I repeat, some people really have gall, how dare you, you in significant person challenge the tested and proven, legend, Richard f. Stratton. I repeat, where could one find any information pertaining to your Merit in the game dog world at the least equivalent to Richard f. Stratton?


----------



## Firehazard

Looks like a corvino dog? LOL looks like a colby/heinzl dog because thats what he is. Most of that corvino on top goes right back to armitage and right back to inbred Colby stock, Braddock was a COlby dog genetically as well. As was the straight shot of heinzl in Goin light. .. People called it one thing and it was another which is why folks had a hard time getting going light to produce well. They shoulda bred it like Colby then crossed back into heinzl or corvino.. BUT most if Going lite is stacked on itself with crazy mary and other corvino dogs. People it's a genetic puzzle. Going light looked nothing like hubbard dogs. He looked and fought like old school game colby dogs.


----------



## Mike Thomas

Sadie said:


> Going Light Barney and Blue Dogs by Richard F. Stratton
> 
> Although I have been often referenced as the authority on Going Light Barney, I must confess that I never even saw Barney in holds. I found it quite fascinating, however, that he was one of the most controversial dogs of which I ever knew. I think part of the reason for that fact was Barney's flamboyant owner, who is still alive as I write this. Although not a bad fellow, he had a way of stirring up the dander of other dog men. Consequently, all of Barney's accomplishments were always scrutinized with a jaundiced eye. Since I had my picture taken with Barney, a lot of people seem to think that Barney once belonged to me, but such was not the case, although I did own a daughter of his which I bred back to him. That breeding produced George, one of my finest all-time dogs from a pit dog perspective.
> 
> It is hard to believe now, but Barney was whelped way back in the sixties, so he is definitely an old timer. He was the product of breeding a daughter of Johnston's fabulous Goofy dog to a Rascal bitch. That produced Barney's mother, Penny, and she was nothing to write home about-possibly a cold bitch and a trifle shy. She was bred to Rootberg's Booger, strictly on the basis of his being a pure Corvino dog. So it is not surprising that not much was expected of the litter, but it produced Barney and several females which were renowned for their gameness, one of them, Going Light Babe, winning a Best in Show down South in a losing effort!
> 
> Barney had a storied career. He had been farmed out to some guy in the inner city to raise and was rolled from the time he was six months old, something no educated dog man would do. After he killed Two-Dollar George, a highly valued pit dog in a pick up match when he was only a little over a year old, he was reclaimed by his owner, who called himself Larry Light in the pit circuit. He was matched into fast company down in Mississippi against a Carver dog and won handily in about twenty minutes. This was the convention which also featured Boomerang and the immortal Bolio. Bolio won best in show because he won over the dog with the highest reputation, a dog which was thought to be unbeatable.
> 
> The controversy comes from the fact that Barney was counted out in his third match in Dallas. Larry swore up and down that he was doped, as the dog didn't know where he was, and he had lost his equilibrium for several hours. Whatever happened, Barney came back to win six in row against the best the other side could come up with. One match was raided and the dogs confiscated. This was before the felony laws, and the dogs were broken out of the pound in which they were held. The match was held, and Barney won in an hour and five minutes. Barney was dyed black and shipped to a preacher in New Mexico. Part of the reason for all of this chicanery was that Larry was suing the animal control people for losing possession of his dog!
> 
> Barney's toughest match was against another ear dog, extremely well thought of, and the match went nearly two hours before Barney prevailed. That was back in the oil crisis days, in which you couldn't plan a long trip, as you might run out of fuel. Larry and his cohorts loaded up a station wagon with several gallons of gasoline so that they could make the trip there and back without having to stop or having to worry about fuel. I was invited to go along, but I was not of a mind to travel in that rolling bomb! Hence, I missed my chance to see a great match. Barney usually had an easy time with his opponents, controlling them with ear holds until the dog was worn down, and then Barney went in for the kill. I think it was the "quit" in Dallas that made it possible for Larry to go on finding matches for Barney.
> 
> After the above mentioned match, a fellow named Jobe, who put out a pit dog magazine, did a cover story on Barney. He had been there at the match, and he dubbed Barney a "grand champion." That was the first time I had ever seen that term used. Now, he would not be eligible for the title because of the loss in his second match. Mitigating circumstances don't count, and besides, Larry was never able to prove anything.
> 
> Barney was known more for ability than for gameness, but he was game enough to win, and the loss came under suspicious circumstances. Barney was an unusual Bulldog in that he had an aloof personality, in direct contradistinction to most Bulldogs. He won Larry's wife over because he would sit up and do tricks on the chain or in the kennel run, but once he was taken out, his demeanor changed completely. He had achieved his goal, so the charm was gone, and he simply was off to do what he wanted. Larry, who was a real estate speculator who owned half the land in San Diego county, loved the deviousness of the dog. He was also delighted that his wife, who abhorred the pit dog game, was Barney's stoutest ally-although she certainly never went to a match.
> 
> Barney was never open to stud, and he was never bred much, as Larry seemed to concentrate his breeding program on breeding dogs that were down from Penny and in breeding Barney's sisters, in particular Babe. Larry was one of those guys who kept track of litters by naming all the pups with the same letter, but somehow one in this litter got named Scarlet. Although a fine pit dog, she escaped Larry's ownership. Another game sister of Barney was Belle, who won several matches.
> 
> *As for blue dogs, most of them are sought out today by those who want a dog for appearance. I have even heard it said that all blue dogs stem from Staf blood. Being of a skeptical nature, I tend to doubt that "fact." One of the best dogs I ever saw was a blue dog and his brother in a Las Vegas convention. They were both talented and game, but I was never able to ascertain their breeding-but they certainly seemed to have no Staf blood in them. Besides, the Staf standard calls for a black nose, so I doubt that would be the source of the blue dogs. In truth, there are probably a multitude of sources, as it seems to be a simple Mendelian trait.*
> Readers may be amused to learn that Heinzl once informed me that the last Stratton he knew was an African-American gentleman who had a strain of blue dogs. Again, he didn't know the breeding on them, but Howard said they were as game a line as he had ever seen. And Howard was tough to please!
> 
> People with a little experience are quick to denounce Barney and the blue dogs. I would suggest a little caution in that respect. Barney may have not been the greatest dog of his time, but he beat some really good dogs. And not all blue dogs are alike.


Who are you next to Richard f. Stratton, what work have you put in, since we are giving opinions, my opinion is you are insignificant in the game dog world, a nobody, without merit. Yes, a game blue could be thrown, but pound for pound blues are you human biters , better yet, felons, and all should be eradicated. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Mike Thomas

Sadie said:


> Going Light Barney and Blue Dogs by Richard F. Stratton
> 
> Although I have been often referenced as the authority on Going Light Barney, I must confess that I never even saw Barney in holds. I found it quite fascinating, however, that he was one of the most controversial dogs of which I ever knew. I think part of the reason for that fact was Barney's flamboyant owner, who is still alive as I write this. Although not a bad fellow, he had a way of stirring up the dander of other dog men. Consequently, all of Barney's accomplishments were always scrutinized with a jaundiced eye. Since I had my picture taken with Barney, a lot of people seem to think that Barney once belonged to me, but such was not the case, although I did own a daughter of his which I bred back to him. That breeding produced George, one of my finest all-time dogs from a pit dog perspective.
> 
> It is hard to believe now, but Barney was whelped way back in the sixties, so he is definitely an old timer. He was the product of breeding a daughter of Johnston's fabulous Goofy dog to a Rascal bitch. That produced Barney's mother, Penny, and she was nothing to write home about-possibly a cold bitch and a trifle shy. She was bred to Rootberg's Booger, strictly on the basis of his being a pure Corvino dog. So it is not surprising that not much was expected of the litter, but it produced Barney and several females which were renowned for their gameness, one of them, Going Light Babe, winning a Best in Show down South in a losing effort!
> 
> Barney had a storied career. He had been farmed out to some guy in the inner city to raise and was rolled from the time he was six months old, something no educated dog man would do. After he killed Two-Dollar George, a highly valued pit dog in a pick up match when he was only a little over a year old, he was reclaimed by his owner, who called himself Larry Light in the pit circuit. He was matched into fast company down in Mississippi against a Carver dog and won handily in about twenty minutes. This was the convention which also featured Boomerang and the immortal Bolio. Bolio won best in show because he won over the dog with the highest reputation, a dog which was thought to be unbeatable.
> 
> The controversy comes from the fact that Barney was counted out in his third match in Dallas. Larry swore up and down that he was doped, as the dog didn't know where he was, and he had lost his equilibrium for several hours. Whatever happened, Barney came back to win six in row against the best the other side could come up with. One match was raided and the dogs confiscated. This was before the felony laws, and the dogs were broken out of the pound in which they were held. The match was held, and Barney won in an hour and five minutes. Barney was dyed black and shipped to a preacher in New Mexico. Part of the reason for all of this chicanery was that Larry was suing the animal control people for losing possession of his dog!
> 
> Barney's toughest match was against another ear dog, extremely well thought of, and the match went nearly two hours before Barney prevailed. That was back in the oil crisis days, in which you couldn't plan a long trip, as you might run out of fuel. Larry and his cohorts loaded up a station wagon with several gallons of gasoline so that they could make the trip there and back without having to stop or having to worry about fuel. I was invited to go along, but I was not of a mind to travel in that rolling bomb! Hence, I missed my chance to see a great match. Barney usually had an easy time with his opponents, controlling them with ear holds until the dog was worn down, and then Barney went in for the kill. I think it was the "quit" in Dallas that made it possible for Larry to go on finding matches for Barney.
> 
> After the above mentioned match, a fellow named Jobe, who put out a pit dog magazine, did a cover story on Barney. He had been there at the match, and he dubbed Barney a "grand champion." That was the first time I had ever seen that term used. Now, he would not be eligible for the title because of the loss in his second match. Mitigating circumstances don't count, and besides, Larry was never able to prove anything.
> 
> Barney was known more for ability than for gameness, but he was game enough to win, and the loss came under suspicious circumstances. Barney was an unusual Bulldog in that he had an aloof personality, in direct contradistinction to most Bulldogs. He won Larry's wife over because he would sit up and do tricks on the chain or in the kennel run, but once he was taken out, his demeanor changed completely. He had achieved his goal, so the charm was gone, and he simply was off to do what he wanted. Larry, who was a real estate speculator who owned half the land in San Diego county, loved the deviousness of the dog. He was also delighted that his wife, who abhorred the pit dog game, was Barney's stoutest ally-although she certainly never went to a match.
> 
> Barney was never open to stud, and he was never bred much, as Larry seemed to concentrate his breeding program on breeding dogs that were down from Penny and in breeding Barney's sisters, in particular Babe. Larry was one of those guys who kept track of litters by naming all the pups with the same letter, but somehow one in this litter got named Scarlet. Although a fine pit dog, she escaped Larry's ownership. Another game sister of Barney was Belle, who won several matches.
> 
> *As for blue dogs, most of them are sought out today by those who want a dog for appearance. I have even heard it said that all blue dogs stem from Staf blood. Being of a skeptical nature, I tend to doubt that "fact." One of the best dogs I ever saw was a blue dog and his brother in a Las Vegas convention. They were both talented and game, but I was never able to ascertain their breeding-but they certainly seemed to have no Staf blood in them. Besides, the Staf standard calls for a black nose, so I doubt that would be the source of the blue dogs. In truth, there are probably a multitude of sources, as it seems to be a simple Mendelian trait.*
> Readers may be amused to learn that Heinzl once informed me that the last Stratton he knew was an African-American gentleman who had a strain of blue dogs. Again, he didn't know the breeding on them, but Howard said they were as game a line as he had ever seen. And Howard was tough to please!
> 
> People with a little experience are quick to denounce Barney and the blue dogs. I would suggest a little caution in that respect. Barney may have not been the greatest dog of his time, but he beat some really good dogs. And not all blue dogs are alike.


Who are you, better yet who are you next to Richard Stratton, what work have you put in , you are a nobody, without merit, and insignificant. Were could one find any info pertaining to your reliability pertaining to the game dog world. And yes, a game blue could be thrown, but pound for pound blues are human biters, better yet, ,felons, and should be eradicated. Put that in your pipe and smoke it unknown expert.


----------



## Mike Thomas

cane76 said:


> It is not a experiance issue,it is a opinion,also stratton believes all apbts are actually the real bulldog with no terrier blood so just because he was mentored by a knowledgeable individual,and experianced in the breed his word is not absolute nor 100% acurate,it is a opinion.
> One thing i believe,and from countless hours of research is that the blue color comes from a ancient european dog of molloser heritage in this particular breed and all fighting dogs as this was the grandfather to the modern battle dog via the old bullinbieser dog or bulldog then crossed into terrier bulldog crosses.
> No matter what anyone thinks,most have read that artical,i think it has been pasted before and is possably acsessable through a engine search.
> And it is basically saying dont count out the blue dog as people counted out barney,not that barney was a blue dog as he was brindle with a white blaze on his chest.[/quo
> Opinions are like asses, everyone has one, but who should one consider a nobody or the tests and proven. Richard Stratton tested and proven, you on the other hand I deem the unknown expert.


----------



## Firehazard

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [23288] :: ROOTBERG'S BOOGER

INSPECT ^^^ CORVINOs Victory Bob! LOL


----------



## OldDog

Mike Thomas said:


> Opinions are like asses, everyone has one, but who should one consider a nobody or the tests and proven. Richard Stratton tested and proven, you on the other hand I deem the unknown expert.


 That's about the fifth message like that , it's starting to get on my nerves. Ya might figure out something newbie , there are some here who *KNOW* Dick Stratton , and Dick himself wouldn't care much for the way you're riding his nuts , nor would he be prone to acceptance of that pedestal you're attempting to toss him up on.

And Dick accomplished WHAT within the " game dogs"? Come on "eggspurt" , since you want to hit that lick , tell us.

Get back to us when you've read Brown , Colby , Stevens , Armitage , Meeks etc.etc.etc............along with that one Stratton book you've read.


----------



## Saint Francis

Firehazard said:


> Looks like a corvino dog? LOL looks like a colby/heinzl dog because thats what he is. Most of that corvino on top goes right back to armitage and right back to inbred Colby stock, Braddock was a COlby dog genetically as well. As was the straight shot of heinzl in Goin light. .. People called it one thing and it was another which is why folks had a hard time getting going light to produce well. They shoulda bred it like Colby then crossed back into heinzl or corvino.. BUT most if Going lite is stacked on itself with crazy mary and other corvino dogs. People it's a genetic puzzle. Going light looked nothing like hubbard dogs. He looked and fought like old school game colby dogs.


And what about the likes of Rose, Lloyd, Woburn, Burke, etc. etc.? With all due respect to Colby, that wormhole doesn't stop there...correct?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

@Mike.... ur argueing with a member who has passed away. Cane76 was a very knowledgeable guy and was taken from us too soon.....


----------



## Carriana

Isn't that Sadie post he quoted actually an excerpt from Stratton indicated by the"Going Light Barney and Blue Dogs by Richard F. Stratton" at the beginning of her post? So you're arguing with the man about himself?


----------



## OldDog

Carriana said:


> Isn't that Sadie post he quoted actually an excerpt from Stratton indicated by the"Going Light Barney and Blue Dogs by Richard F. Stratton" at the beginning of her post? So you're arguing with the man about himself?


 You are correct. And if it's a troll it wins the award for hands down idiocy and hamfisted execution.

Seems that mayhap " Mike" can't be trusted with an "open mike"........or alternatively........

Better to keep ones mouth shut and be thought a fool , than to open one's mouth (keyboard) and prove it true.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Carriana said:


> Isn't that Sadie post he quoted actually an excerpt from Stratton indicated by the"Going Light Barney and Blue Dogs by Richard F. Stratton" at the beginning of her post? So you're arguing with the man about himself?


Aw yes. Good eye Carrie.


----------



## redog

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> @Mike.... ur argueing with a member who has passed away. Cane76 was a very knowledgeable guy and was taken from us too soon.....


This would have turned into a great debate if kieth were here.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

redog said:


> This would have turned into a great debate if kieth were here.


Yeah I didn't have the pleasure of meeting him, but I bet I would have liked him.


----------



## OldDog

redog said:


> This would have turned into a great debate if kieth were here.


 It would have.

He ( Mike) quite likely won't be back , if so his schtick will be limited to running on about Going Light Barney ( who never produced anything of note) and the usual OFRN debate. Depending on which of the books he read he'll mention certain other dogs.

And of course he misunderstands the Molloser versus bull-n-terrier debate in almost it's entirety , obviously has never researched the Blue Paul ( or Poll alternatively) Dog , knows nothing of the Irish Staffs and the blue dogs therein , those dogs being essentially an ADBA style dog , along with having been interbred with some good stock from over here , keeping in mind ( for instance) dogs of the caliber of S and W's Gr.Ch Badger went over there and ended his breeding career there..

Guys like that don't use a given Stratton volume for a base to start from and to explore further. They read " a book" the "book SAYS" , and so they become the Holy High Proclaimer of PitBullDom.

Frigging people need to be sent back to the 1870's to the docks of Newburyport and watch what Colby bought off the boat , or forward a bit to hang out in Chicago with Con Feeley and Rip Ryan.

Keeeerist what an entrance , roar in , take issue with someone alleged assaulting the APBT Idol , misquote and attribute Stratton's own words to be arguement against him...............and all this over a minor mention in passing of the " Blue " dogs.

All this from a clown that if he had to shine his shoes for a wedding and you gave him a choice between s*** and shinola...he'd go to the wedding with stinky shoes.


----------



## Firehazard

OldDog said:


> Guys like that don't use a given Stratton volume for a base to start from and to explore further. They read " a book" the "book SAYS" , and so they become the Holy High Proclaimer of PitBullDom.
> 
> Frigging people need to be sent back to the 1870's to the docks of Newburyport and watch what Colby bought off the boat , or forward a bit to hang out in Chicago with Con Feeley and Rip Ryan.
> 
> Keeeerist what an entrance , roar in , take issue with someone alleged assaulting the APBT Idol , misquote and attribute Stratton's own words to be arguement against him...............and all this over a minor mention in passing of the " Blue " dogs.
> 
> All this from a clown that if he had to shine his shoes for a wedding and you gave him a choice between s*** and shinola...he'd go to the wedding with stinky shoes.


:goodpost: ^^ some very good points



Saint Francis said:


> And what about the likes of Rose, Lloyd, Woburn, Burke, etc. etc.? With all due respect to Colby, that wormhole doesn't stop there...correct?


You know I give credit where its due....

barney is mostly colby, no you cannot ignore the smidges of other old family lines in there.. Barney is mostly Colby bulldog DNA even more so.. Paddy dna.

Like so many then and today .. the X is timeless.. done right. Like said Barney didn't produce much.. CAUSE HE WASNT BRED LIKE HE SHOULD'VE BEEN! IMO this has happened to a many great dogs because of kennel blindness as in todays terms. Shoulda dbled back into COlby then outted back into a various Old Family strain. He was not a corvino dog thats a hard rock for people to swallow. He was a Corvino bred colby dog stock down from armitage, clark, and colby.

The tightest goin light is still alive in Osage OKLA. Pedigrees signed by Stratton himself in awe of his own dog's stock still alive.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

mccoypitbulls said:


> thats what i thought too...lol and not to mention - I bet Sadie 'll come in this sob on fire from this goofy stuff - and yeah this is one of those plagues ol dog talkin bout??lol
> wtf is really goin on?


I wish Sadie would come back.... but she won't. I talk to her on FB and ur right.... she would lay into him if she did.


----------



## OldDog

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I wish Sadie would come back.... but she won't. I talk to her on FB and ur right.... she would lay into him if she did.


 A vote for a return.......................anyone else?

On to other relevant things , the " Mollosser" theory versus the " Bull-nTerrier" theory.

Personally I've never bought into the " Pure Mollosser" theory on these dogs , given the societal aspects , breeding practices with working terriers common to the Olde Countries during that period and other assorted factors I personally feel that the origin is untraceable and more correctly lies in not just a *single* bull-n-terrier cross , but instead *many* of them , gradually amalgamated into what we have in modern times.

It's a certainty that Mollosser blood was *crossed* in through long dead Bulldogs. Another dead certainty is that those Bulldogs looked nothing whatsoever like todays modern EBT , likely much more resembling a modern working American Bulldog....SureGrip , Rattler etc type bloodlines and not the crap Johnson stuff that can't get out of it's own way and moves like a draft horse with bad legs.

The breeding practices endemic to that era are still in application by hard core TerrierMen in a wide variety of locales , i.e. " That bitch WORKS , that Dog WORKS".........don't work , don't get bred.

Lotsa folks still breeding the Fells , Mountain Feists , Jagds , Plummers and some others that way.

Guy in ore breeding working Borders that go to ground in a big way , hard as nails almost psychotically fearless little dogs.

And take a look at how *real* Lurchers are bred.........


----------



## Firehazard

^^^ 
The the first pit terriers were recorded to be inbred from the early pit bulldogs down from the alaunts. Check discussions on bandogs and molosser type dogs in Working dog. There are many canine family trees posted to share information. 
Terriers got their name for mostly renowned for tearing into the earth, the early definition also meant TENACITY to TEAR the EARTH  NOW THAT has a COMPLETELY ENLIGHTENED UNDERSTANDING. 

I call em bulldogs cause that what they are, unless you use it for hunting animals who hide in the Earth. Ever seen a bulldog tear the ground? Yup Terrier in deed.. LOL and I love the comment on lurchers.. LOL seen some real ones still runnin around in clips on youtube out in africa, and the m.e.


----------



## BullyGal

Please no...


----------



## welder

Ooooooooooooooooo i smell drama...................


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

mccoypitbulls said:


> We coulg get her back..everyone vote...ill email her a link..


I've told her its different here then when she left.... she's set on not coming back tho. Lol


----------



## Firehazard

She's cozy where she's at. Yes it all started with BULLY vs APBT crap.. What most don't realize is the dogs are just like their owners. APBT owners will go toe to toe and have fun doin it, AST owners give it a go but flake off eventually with a snide statement to make themselves feel better, Bully folks just want their belly rubbed and really want no part in a head to head debate... Even though they may act like it at first. Bandog folks throw their weight around and only acknowledge APBT (true bulldog) folk as equals or slightly more knowledgeable. Old school bulldog folks don't mind shuttin anyone down.. I could break it down more(bostons, american bulldogs,) but ya'll get the picture.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Firehazard said:


> She's cozy where she's at. Yes it all started with BULLY vs APBT crap.. What most don't realize is the dogs are just like their owners. APBT owners will go toe to toe and have fun doin it, AST owners give it a go but flake off eventually with a snide statement to make themselves feel better, Bully folks just want their belly rubbed and really want no part in a head to head debate... Even though they may act like it at first. Bandog folks throw their weight around and only acknowledge APBT (true bulldog) folk as equals or slightly more knowledgeable. Old school bulldog folks don't mind shuttin anyone down.. I could break it down more(bostons, american bulldogs,) but ya'll get the picture.


This is great Stan


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Firehazard said:


> She's cozy where she's at. Yes it all started with BULLY vs APBT crap.. What most don't realize is the dogs are just like their owners. APBT owners will go toe to toe and have fun doin it, AST owners give it a go but flake off eventually with a snide statement to make themselves feel better, Bully folks just want their belly rubbed and really want no part in a head to head debate... Even though they may act like it at first. Bandog folks throw their weight around and only acknowledge APBT (true bulldog) folk as equals or slightly more knowledgeable. Old school bulldog folks don't mind shuttin anyone down.. I could break it down more(bostons, american bulldogs,) but ya'll get the picture.


So where do I fit in? Lol. I definitely aint ur average bandog owner lol. I look up to the old timers(and real bulldog ppl) and pick brains as much as they allow. Hell sum times I even ask too much and annoy them lol


----------



## Firehazard

.. kinda just answered that yourself  you like big dogges .. and we all know your throw your weight around  and don't mind shuttin anyone down excpet your well known bulldog folk even then you throw some weight now again to show you aint no cur. up:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Lmao yeah guess thats me.


----------



## Saint Francis

Firehazard said:


> She's cozy where she's at. Yes it all started with BULLY vs APBT crap.. What most don't realize is the dogs are just like their owners. APBT owners will go toe to toe and have fun doin it, AST owners give it a go but flake off eventually with a snide statement to make themselves feel better, Bully folks just want their belly rubbed and really want no part in a head to head debate... Even though they may act like it at first. Bandog folks throw their weight around and only acknowledge APBT (true bulldog) folk as equals or slightly more knowledgeable. Old school bulldog folks don't mind shuttin anyone down.. I could break it down more(bostons, american bulldogs,) but ya'll get the picture.


Dogs are just like their owners? Just what are you saying Stan?

http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4884465583916803&pid=1.7


----------



## Firehazard

Saint Francis said:


> Dogs are just like their owners? Just what are you saying Stan?


Hahahaha!!! :rofl: ^^


----------



## ramonabulldogs

Firehazard said:


> Looks like a corvino dog? LOL looks like a colby/heinzl dog because thats what he is. Most of that corvino on top goes right back to armitage and right back to inbred Colby stock, Braddock was a COlby dog genetically as well. As was the straight shot of heinzl in Goin light. .. People called it one thing and it was another which is why folks had a hard time getting going light to produce well. They shoulda bred it like Colby then crossed back into heinzl or corvino.. BUT most if Going lite is stacked on itself with crazy mary and other corvino dogs. People it's a genetic puzzle. Going light looked nothing like hubbard dogs. He looked and fought like old school game colby dogs.


Looks like someone tried that..My Going Light dog was a cross of a straight Heinzl dog named Heinzl's Jethro and an inbred Going Light bitch named Hendersons Jessica. Had him for almost 16 years.


----------

